# IE7: Halbtransparenter Hintergrund überdeckt inline Bild



## Dj Mike (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Bild in einer Seite eingebunden:

```
<div>
   <img src="test.png">
</div>
```
und dann per css ein halb-transparentes Bild darüber gelegt:

```
div{
   background:url(overlay.png);
}
```
Im Internet Explorer 7 liegt das Hintergrundbild allerdings über dem Bild aus der HTML Seite. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem und wie kann man es umgehen, oder was mache ich falsch?

Micha


----------



## Tyg3r (26. September 2007)

Hi,

IE unterstützt das png Format nicht!

Du kannst das nur mit einem Patch umgehen:
http://dean.edwards.name/IE7/

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!
Gruß tyg3r


----------



## Maik (26. September 2007)

Hi,

hast du mal einen Link, damit man sich das "live" anschauen kann?


----------



## Dj Mike (26. September 2007)

Hier der Link:
http://stuff.pccare-aachen.de/cg/

@Tyg3r:
Es geht hier nur um den Internet Explorer Version 7!


----------



## Maik (26. September 2007)

Tyg3r hat gesagt.:


> IE unterstützt das png Format nicht!


Das gilt aber nur für die Vorgängerversionen des IE7.


----------



## Tyg3r (26. September 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Das gilt aber nur für die Vorgängerversionen des IE7.



Korrekt, habe ich überlesen!
Allerdings verwenden nicht alle IE 7 (!!), deshalb patch (welchen du bei IE7 auskommentierst) ...

Habe bei mir im FF und IE (7) eine gleichwertige Ausgabe, kann Deinen Fehler leider nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Maik (26. September 2007)

Ich kann da im Quervergleich zu den anderen Browsern keinen Unterschied im IE7 feststellen.


----------



## Maik (26. September 2007)

Tyg3r hat gesagt.:


> Korrekt, habe ich überlesen!


Dabei steht die Version im Topic und wird im ersten Post nochmal genannt.


----------



## Dj Mike (26. September 2007)

Es geht um die Menu-Zeile, in der der Text "Michael Kirche Gemeinde Aachen" im Firefox bei mir schwarz ist und im IE 7 nur grau.
An meinem Firefox scheint es nicht zu liegen, ich hab grad noch mit einem anderen getestet. Aber vielleicht funktioniert mein IE 7 nicht richtig...


----------



## Tyg3r (26. September 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Dabei steht die Version im Topic und wird im ersten Post nochmal genannt.



Danke für die Belehrung!

@Dj Mike
Auch in der Zeile kein Unterschied zum FF :/


----------



## Maik (26. September 2007)

Tyg3r hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Belehrung!


Keine Ursache.

@Topic: Okay, jetzt seh ich, was du meinst.

Vielleicht lehne ich mich jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster, aber möglicherweise handelt es sich hier um einen Bug im IE7, denn in allen übrigen Browsern, darunter auch im IE6, tritt der Fehler nicht auf.


----------



## Dj Mike (26. September 2007)

Mit den Browsern unter IE7kann man es jetzt nicht vergleichen, da ich da eine Weiche eingebaut habe und dort ein fertig gerendertes JPG angezeigt wird.
Trotzdem ist es wohl ein IE7 Bug, da ja der IE6 noch nicht wirklich mit PNGs umgehen konnte.


----------

